# Fight for freedom, A penal legion RP ( recruitment



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

For the better part of a century the planet Vaxanide has been torn by war, the Guardsmen there fighting a bloody battle of attrition. Called by some the "meat grinder", this planet is a death sentence to any green regiment that sets foot upon it. Where it is not scarred by a network of trenches and towering hives, ruthless jungle covers the planet, the fauna almost as deadly as the orks that the Imperium has been locked in a stalemate with. The rain almost never stops, being covered in mud is a way of life. Suicide runs high amongst the local PDF, and as such it has been disbanded and folded into the Guard. Several regiments that occupy the main population center, Oslav 1, have been decimated in recent ork attacks and have requested to be reinforced.

In response to a request for aid from the regimental command structure, Several regiments have been brought together and sent to continue the fighting on Vaxanide, most of the regimental commanders petitioning against such a posting, but being sent in the end none the less... As part of a Penal Legion, YOU are being sent to fight the savage orks, knowing that this place will most likely be the end of you. Several guard regiments have already been annihilated there, so as a Lifer you are pretty much dead men walking. 

RULES​
1: No Godmodding. Controlling another character is a pretty standard no no, and if you do it i can guarantee you will not live past the next update.

2: No more than 2 posts per update. You shouldnt need to post more than once, but obviously things happen, so don't over do it.

3: Death. It's the penal legion, people die. You have a better chance of living if you take cover instead of say charge an autocannon with your bayonet. If your character is killed, feel free to make another one and i will work you back in.


I'm only taking 5-6 people. Feel free to PM me any pointers, as this is my first RP and i will appreciate it. As you are hardened criminals and don't particularly like being in the penal legion, feel free to attempt desertion. Not saying it will or won't work, just make sure if you try it you have a damn good plan 

CHARACTER

Roles are first come first serve.​
2 Specialists: a trooper who has distinguished his or herself in the legion and is given better gear such as snipers, flamers, explosives etc. I'm going to leave this up to you as to what you specialize in. Please no over doing it aka twin lascannon and power armor.... Pm me your gear before posting.

1 Medic: Your standard Penal legion medic equipped with dirty gauze, sub standard medical equipment, and morphia.

1 Heavy weapon: Again, leaving this up to you. Nothing too crazy, pm me your weapon before you post.

1 Sergeant: Leader of the squad, the squad sergeant gets better gear than your standard trooper.




Name: 
Age: 
Sex:
Appearance:
Personality: 
Role: First come first serve.
Background: What planet are you from, where you grew up, what you did to get stuck in the penal legion, how long have you been in the legion, combat experience etc....
Gear: I'm going to give free reign here, but remember you are in the penal legion, so your gear is not going to be that great.


Specialists:
Tyranno The Destroyer
Malochai

Sergeant: 
Romero's Own

Medic:
Hogglord


Heavy Weapon:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

can i shotgun the sargent. I'm thinking a hulking 6'6" scarred veteran should do the trick


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

can I shotgun a specialist? I plan to make a sniper rookie who has come from a family of guardsman where every single man has joined the guard I just need to work out a few kinks


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure not a problem


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Name: Erica Huson
Age: 23
Sex: Female
Appearance: 5'7 shoulder length black hair tied up in a ponytail, Birthmark on her right hand, clean armour with no marks on it to show how new she was in the guard.
Personality: full on determination and shows absolute concentration wherever she is but is quite friendly if she takes a liking to you
Role: sniper (specialist) 
Background: Erica at a young age was abandoned and struggled to survive on the streets so turned to a life of crime. Stealing what she needed to survive but as she got older her desires became larger. She started to target small shops and getting small amounts of cash and spending it lavishly but seeing what it could buy she wanted more but this was the undoing of her

she decided to do one big thing and leave the planet so she went to the planets main vaults and attempted to rob it. Unfortunately the justice upholders on the planet where already there and arrested her before she even got a glimpse of the vast amounts of cash beyond the vaults doors. At her trail she was sentenced to death but there was another way out she could join the penal legion and she took it.

In training she learn't of the penal legions job to die and she took a day to think out a plan to survive. She would attempt to become a marksman and become a sniper away from the combat and increasing her chance of survival so each day she went to the range becoming able to use a sniper rifle to it's maximum effect. Then she made a pact with herself. She would survive no matter the odds.

She learn't where her legion was going and how the normal legions died and how no one ever survived it showed her the imperium doesn't want them to live it wants them to die. 

Gear: standard issue guard armour, Standard issue sniper rifle, custom made melta bombs, laspistol


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a Penal Legion rp right?

If so then why is Tyrrano someone who signed on to make her parents proud? In the Penal Legion there is only a miniscule chance of you making it back alive. It's something like one in a billion, maybe even one in a hundred billion get back home. Are you sure that's a good idea for someone who want's to make their parents proud?

Eg.

"Mummy, I'm signing onto the Penal Legion where everyone dies to make you proud, make sure you bring flowers to my grave"

Or

"Daddy, I'm going on a suicide mission into the Eye of Terror, don't worry I'll send you a post card from the warp. If I die remember to put my favourite chocolates on my grave.


That's what the Penal Legion's like


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

sorry I got mixed up in the legions and started writing about a normal legion let me change some things


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Santaire said:


> This is a Penal Legion rp right?
> 
> If so then why is Tyrrano someone who signed on to make her parents proud? In the Penal Legion there is only a miniscule chance of you making it back alive. It's something like one in a billion, maybe even one in a hundred billion get back home. Are you sure that's a good idea for someone who want's to make their parents proud?
> 
> ...


Hahaha well said santaire


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Whats customized about the meltas Tyranno? and since it is a penal legion, She is only going to be allowed one melta.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm surprised she has them at all. Why would a sniper be carrying bombs you need to be close to the enemy to use


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll be a part of this. I'll have a characters sheet up later!

EDIT: Will be Specialist; will get a profile up later


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Seargent Alexander 'Big Al' Romera.

Age:37

Gender: Male

Appearance: Alexander is a monster of a man. He stands at a towering 6'6" and weighs an outstanding 310lb. His body ripples with muscle and he has trained his body to the peak of his possible fitness. He has short midnight black hair that is cut close to his head. He has strange peircing blue eyes that seem to cut through the very soul. His main distinguishing feature is the gruesome scar that cuts a horrible line across his face and through his left eye.

Personality: Alexander is quick to anger and mean to everyone. But this is what you would expect from a penal legion seargent. He spits on anyones dreams and despises all under his command. But under this hard exterior he is actually protective of his squad and will try and protect them from most danger if possible.

Weapons: Power Axe
Bolt Pistol

background soon, is it good so far?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Good so far, but i would rather you only have a bolt pistol or a power axe not both. Kind of a stretch having a power axe in a penal legion but i will let you do it just because a giant man wielding an axe is awesomeness lol


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Name:* Peitor _'Doc'_ Simmons

*Age**:* 38

*Sex:* Male

*Appearance:* Stocky, Standing at 5ft 8 with short, dark-grey hair and constantly messy, blood-stained flak jacket and simple, fairly worn combat fatigues. 
Personality: Stoic, Gruff and brutally honest, Peitor isn't always the most confidence-inspiring medical officer, but his medical knowledge and battlefield experience are valuable to his allies. He views his duty to be maximizing the enemy casualties by minimizing the casualties of his fellow soldiers.

*Role**:* Medic

*Background:* Doc's aim in life is to minimize the casualties on his side, he was recruited into the Verdian Medical Corps and began his duties with impressive results. He served as a medic for six years, becoming a valued member of his company. Then the Commissar arrived.
Sixteen men were put on trial in the same day, all were ordered to be executed on the same day. This didn't sit well with Doc. The commissar was raising his pistol when a round from Doc's shotgun struck him in the back. Normally, killing an imperial commissar would be an immediate execution offense, but Doc's CO had great amounts of influence around the Verdian Imperial Guard. Doc was owed a lot by the CO, Doc had saved the lives of him and his son, amongst the countless other members of the company. He was given a notably lighter sentence - service in the penal legion. 

*Gear: *
A large knife
A Combat Shotgun
His scalpel
Bandages
'Trooper's Painkillers' (a mixture of alcohol and some low-level steroids, but only if a yell of "Get back into the fight!" doesn't suffice.)
'Officer's Painkillers' (Normal painkillers and sedatives for serious injuries)
A magnification visor for delicate surgery
A pair of long-range magnoculars (mostly used for spotting injured troopers)
An old service-issue laspistol.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

could i have the power axe and a laspistol just to have a bit of firepower?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> could i have the power axe and a laspistol just to have a bit of firepower?


thats fine


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Eli Wolfe

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Appearance: 
Eli is 6’2” tall, with close cut black hair. His eyes are a shocking blue, very apparent because of his pale complexion. He also has a scar that runs down the centre of his right cheek. His right arm is bionic and has input jacks for advanced weaponry data sources.

Personality: 
Eli is very abrupt, sullen, often cutting and is obviously disdainful of others in the Penal legions, feeling that they are beneath him and his birth, despite his fall from ‘grace’. He has no delusions regarding the legion and as such tends to be pessimistic, but tries to make the best of situations.

Role: 
Weapon Specialist

Background: 
Eli was born on the forge world of Ryza in Ultima Segmentum. Born into a Skitarii family, he was destined from birth to be inducted into the ranks of the Legio Crucius Skitarii and was trained thusly from the first step he took. 
At the age of 16, the minimum age he could, he was inducted and showed an impressive skill with weapons, so much so that he became a Sagitarii, one of the heavy weapon specialists, concentrating on plasma guns, the main focus of Ryza. Eventually, he took the decision to have his right apart replaced with a bionic version that allowed him to interface directly with his weapons. After that, he became nothing but more proficient with his weapon of choice. It wasn’t long until he was off-planet with the Legio Crucius. In one such deployment, he was fighting Eldar, and during this conflict his regiment came up against Howling Banshee Aspect Warriors - faced with the bombardment of screams and their advanced firepower, Eli broke, fleeing. The Legio was successful, and when he was found Eli was condemned to the penal legion for life by his masters. 
That was five years ago and since then, Eli has become accustomed to the brutality of the legion. He has, however, convinced his superiors to allow him his customary plasma gun, due to his skill with it and the mechanical augmentations that allow him to use it with (relative) safety. 

Gear: 
Plasma gun, laspistol

_Angel Encarmine - is that enough for the background, or do you want me to add some more?_


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What is with these special weapons for Penal Legionnaires? :ireful2:

They are stripped of all original equipment besides that which they need to fight. Plasma weaponry and Power weapons are some of the rarest equipment in the Imperium, people who have commited crimes against the Imperium would *NEVER* be allowed to wield them


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I asked Angel Encarmine before posting up the bio - before creating the bio - and he agreed that, as long as I expanded on my original idea, it was OK


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Santaire said:


> What is with these special weapons for Penal Legionnaires? :ireful2:
> 
> They are stripped of all original equipment besides that which they need to fight. Plasma weaponry and Power weapons are some of the rarest equipment in the Imperium, people who have commited crimes against the Imperium would *NEVER* be allowed to wield them


Pretty sure you are not the one who posted the recruitment thread santaire... I am allowing them to have those weapons because they are specialists, veterans of the penal legion who are given better equipment. I know it doesnt go with the fluff, but who cares.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I suppose you are the GM, I'll just shut up now


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

so when is the action thread going up?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I will have it up by wednesday


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Wednesday passed. When's it going to be up?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry been extremely busy moved across the country, I will have intro up by tuesday sorry fellas


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Suits me just fine; not back at college until Wednesday :so_happy:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention that I'm going to be out of action from next friday until the following tuesday


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

No big deal, I'm going to post updates once a week, either tuesday or wednesday. If everyone has not posted, then I will extend the deadline by another week.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to point something out, and say something else after.

While its true that this is your RP Angel Encarmine, the power weapon and plasma weapon still don't make that much sense considering the background of these characters. 

They are criminals of the Imperium, sentenced to a life of imprisonment with no chance to get out, who have been conscripted into a penal legion and thrust into battlefields where the death rate of a trooper would make even the hardiest of regiment commanders balk. Wasting such high quality and rare weapons on what is the scum of man would be more than just a waste to be perfectly honest.

That, and giving hardened criminals weapons that might aid them in killing off their minders and deserting seems like a very, very bad idea.


As for that thing I wanted to say: I absolutely love how the first post clearly stated that the specialists were first come, first serve, and the first member to post wants to reserve one of those spots. No offense, to any of you who did that, but did you just skip that part over or have no idea what it means? (Do keep in mind that I am fully aware the GM seems to have had no issue with this, but it is the principle of the matter, and the fact that those people who did it were unable to listen to the GM in that simple regard.)

The very definition of first come, first serve is to not accept reservations/shotgunning.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

darkreever said:


> They are criminals of the Imperium, sentenced to a life of imprisonment with no chance to get out.


I would just like to mention that there is an *increadibly* slim chance that they might earn redemption, before dying. Then they are forced into the guard. But they can leave the penal legions. It is a sort of 1/1000000 chance though.


----------

